# Kubike 20L oder S?



## Zhedan (17. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

da wir nicht wieder zum Frühling ohne vernünftiges Fahrrad da stehen wollen, so ging es uns dieses Jahr,
wegen Corona und Lockdown war ja alles zu und Online ausverkauft. Das könnte dieses Jahr ja wieder ähnlich werden.

Deswegen möchte ich gern jetzt bestellen, haben momentan ein Woom 3, haben wir im ersten Lockdown gebraucht gekauft. Damit fährt meine Tochter 5,5 Jahre 110 cm gut aber es wird langsam zu klein.

Normal würde ich ja versuchen vorher mal Probe zu sitzen/fahren aber wegen Corona blöd und Kubike Händler gibts bei uns in der Nähe auch keinen, Woom kommt nicht mehr frage, gefällt meiner Tochter optisch nicht, auch ist Kubike denke besser aber eben andere Geometrie und sicher anderes Handling. Schwer einzuschätzen wie sie da drauf sitzt

Jetzt hab ich mich eigentlich entschieden das 20L oder S zu bestellen, eigentlich das L in der Hoffnung das es zwei Sommer hält. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob das vom Rahmen noch zu groß für ein zierliches Mädchen ist. Schrittlänge hat sie 49 cm.

Hab schon viel hier gelesen aber dadurch bin ich erst recht hin und her gerissen.

Auch die Frage ob schmale oder breite Reifen bin ich unsicher, ist es für kleine Kinder besser breite Reifen zu nehmen?

Würde mich über ein paar Meinungen freuen
danke


----------



## Ivenl (17. Januar 2021)

Größe L und Breite Reifen . Müsste knapp passen und hält länger. Bei Reifen würde ich nicht zu breit gehen, aber die 20' Räder benutzt man ja nicht eben für Rennen und breitere Reifen geben definitiv mehr Sicherheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (17. Januar 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Größe L und Breite Reifen . Müsste knapp passen und hält länger. Bei Reifen würde ich nicht zu breit gehen, aber die 20' Räder benutzt man ja nicht eben für Rennen und breitere Reifen geben definitiv mehr Sicherheit.


+1


----------



## Binem (18. Januar 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Größe L und Breite Reifen . Müsste knapp passen und hält länger. Bei Reifen würde ich nicht zu breit gehen, aber die 20' Räder benutzt man ja nicht eben für Rennen und breitere Reifen geben definitiv mehr Sicherheit.


dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu... Bei meinen Jungs wäre das so gewesen drauf los und fertig. 
Mein Mädel ist dagegen jetzt fast 6 Jahre, 110cm, 19kg und sehr sehr vorsichtig. wir haben seit 4 Wochen das Pyro 20s und sie kommt gut zurecht, größer hätte es nicht sein dürfen, da sie so vorsichtig ist. 
Sie MUSS sicher über der Stange stehen können, das wäre beim L nicht der Fall. 
Aber da kennst du deine Tochter besser.


----------



## Zhedan (18. Januar 2021)

Alles klar, dann bestell ich das L, bis ende März/April wird es schon passen
und Reifen würde ich gerade die Original MTB Ausführung nehmen, das wird schon passen von der Breite. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## reinivandu (22. Januar 2021)

Ich würde empfehlen die etwas teurere variante "Custom" zu nehmen, an dem eine 9gang schaltung mit Schalthebeln verbaut ist statt der 8fach mit gripshift.

Ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das die Drehgriffschaltung für Schaltanfänger gerade Gegen  federkraft von klein auf gross  zu Schwer geht...

Ich hab zusätzlich den Trigger für den Daumen mit Rotem Iso-Band umwickelt somit klappte das mit dem rauf/runterschalten bei meinem Großen (jetzt4jahre) schon letzen Sommer  auf komando perfekt.
Mein Neffe der ein jahr älter ist hat die gripshift am gleichen Kubikes 20S und hat richtig Schwierigkeiten während der Fahrt von schwer auf leicht zu schalten. 
So muss dann meist angehalten werden und vor der Steigung vom Erwachsenen der richtige Gang eingelegt werden.

Lg Reini


----------



## Ivenl (22. Januar 2021)

Es ist aber deutlich billiger die Schaltung selbst nachzurüsten, als bei kubikes für Upgrades zu bezahlen


----------



## reinivandu (22. Januar 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Es ist aber deutlich billiger die Schaltung selbst nachzurüsten, als bei kubikes für Upgrades zu bezahlen



Wird so sein, das nen trigger nachrüsten günstiger wäre,
Der "mehrwert" des knapp 100€ teureren Custom beschränkt sich aber nicht nur auf 1gang mehr und schalthebel...
Muss ma eh selber wissen,
Für mich wenn ich neu bestellen würde würd ich wieder des etwas teurere nehmen,
vorallem seit ich mit Sohn und Neffen gemeinsam a runde gefahren bin  fühle ich mich darin bestätigt 😁

Lg


----------



## Zhedan (22. Januar 2021)

Guten Morgen,

danke für den Hinweis aber da ich schon das normale bestellt hab, ist es erst mal zu Spät. 
Jetzt mal abwarten wie meine Tochter damit klar kommt, wenn es nicht gehen sollte muss ich mir halt was überlegen, leider kommt noch dazu das sie Linkshänderin ist, hatte das aber gar nicht bedacht.
Schauen wir mal....


----------



## Zhedan (24. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

muss noch mal was fragen. Leider ist es genau so gekommen wie reinivandu geschrieben hat.
Hochschalten geht aber runter keine Chance. Da ich gar keine Erfahrung damit habe, kann ich nicht mal sagen ob es normal schwer geht oder ob man noch was optimieren könnte, keine Ahnung ob man da noch was verstellen kann?

Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich? Umrüstung wäre eine Option? Ist das schwer und welche Technik käme dann für kleine Kinderhände in frage? Kann mich dann ja mal einlesen, bin technisch nicht ungeschickt aber auch kein Profi, vielleicht kann ich das selber machen, YouTube hilft bestimmt. 

Das 20L passt übrigens super, danke noch mal für eure Hilfe, sonst sind wir auch zufrieden mit dem Kubike, bis auf die Schaltung passt alles. 

danke schon mal


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Februar 2021)

Zhedan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> muss noch mal was fragen. Leider ist es genau so gekommen wie reinivandu geschrieben hat.
> Hochschalten geht aber runter keine Chance. Da ich gar keine Erfahrung damit habe, kann ich nicht mal sagen ob es normal schwer geht oder ob man noch was optimieren könnte, keine Ahnung ob man da noch was verstellen kann?
> ...


Mach Mal ein Bild vom Schaltwerk, dann kann man eventuell sagen was du verbauen kannst. Werde jetzt auch das 20" vom Sohn noch umbauen... Bin es leid mit der grippshift..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhedan (25. Februar 2021)

Guten Morgen,

hab zwei Bilder gemacht. Laut Beschreibung sollten diese Komponenten verbaut sein.

Schaltwerk    Microshift Mezzo Short Cage
Schalthebel    Shimano 8-fach Drehschaltgriff
Kassette    Shimano CS-HG41-8, 11-32 Zähne

Danke


----------



## Binem (25. Februar 2021)

Zhedan schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> hab zwei Bilder gemacht. Laut Beschreibung sollten diese Komponenten verbaut sein.
> 
> ...











						Shimano SL-M315 Schalthebel Rapidfire Plus 8-fach rechts schwarz günstig kaufen | Brügelmann
					

Shimano SL-M315 Schalthebel Rapidfire Plus 8-fach rechts schwarz ✔ günstig im Brügelmann Fahrrad Shop ➤ 0% Finanzierung ab 99€ ✚ 30 Tage Gratis Rücksendung ✔ » Radsportkompetenz mit über 85 Jahren Erfahrung!




					www.bruegelmann.de
				



 den kannst du einfach austauschen, neue Griffe braucht es dann zusätzlich, haben wir auch am Pyro/Kania 20.
klappt hervorragend von der Kraft her.

oder jeder andere 8 fach kompatible Shimano Schalthebel


----------



## Zhedan (25. Februar 2021)

Danke für die schnelle Anwort. 

Muss ich sonst noch was beachten? 
Kann ich die Züge weiter nutzen oder brauch ich neue, länger kürzer?

Gibts bei den Griffen was zu beachten?


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Februar 2021)

Zhedan schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Anwort.
> 
> Muss ich sonst noch was beachten?
> Kann ich die Züge weiter nutzen oder brauch ich neue, länger kürzer?
> ...


Je nach Zustand vom Zug und überstehender Länge wirst du den tauschen müssen... Bei neuen Shimano hebeln war bei mir bis jetzt immer einer dabei.


----------



## Zhedan (25. Februar 2021)

Gut die Züge sind ja neu aber hab jetzt gesehen da sind auch welche dabei: 
Lieferumfang Inklusive: Schaltinnenzug

Also hab jetzt mal bestellt und werde mein Glück versuchen.
Griffe hab ich die Orginalen bei Kubike bestellt, die passen sicher.

Danke erst mal an alle, hoffe ich krieg es hin.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Februar 2021)

Zhedan schrieb:


> Gut die Züge sind ja neu aber hab jetzt gesehen da sind auch welche dabei:
> Lieferumfang Inklusive: Schaltinnenzug
> 
> Also hab jetzt mal bestellt und werde mein Glück versuchen.
> ...


Du musst halt den alten ganz raus ziehen... Meist sind die so mitgenommen das du sie nicht mehr rein bekommst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhedan (25. Februar 2021)

ok, danke für den Tipp.


----------

